# Hershey's Picture of the week [emoji38]



## HersheyTpoo (Sep 28, 2017)

Hershey next to a bottle water









With her brother Hunter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

She is so cute! (And so tiny!)


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, my! So darn cute, it’s unfair to other puppies


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

What a cutie!


----------



## HersheyTpoo (Sep 28, 2017)

some pictures of Hershey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HersheyTpoo (Sep 28, 2017)

she probably need a haircut soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

She's growing up  What's her weight now?


----------



## HersheyTpoo (Sep 28, 2017)

Rose n Poos said:


> She's growing up  What's her weight now?




4.8lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HersheyTpoo (Sep 28, 2017)

Hershey is growing up

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

So darn cute! I was wondering how you all were doing. Hope you're having a happy and safe holiday season


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Gorgeous pictures! Hershey is a cutie!


----------



## HersheyTpoo (Sep 28, 2017)

Rose n Poos said:


> So darn cute! I was wondering how you all were doing. Hope you're having a happy and safe holiday season




Happy Holidays Rose n poos! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HersheyTpoo (Sep 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Surgery for everyone? or trying to start a new style? I know there are other words but cute cute cute just keeps bubbling out 
Hope they're recovering well.


----------



## HersheyTpoo (Sep 28, 2017)

She is almost 1 yr!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Glad to see some new photos. Is that Hunter? Hershey looks the same size now. Your little girl is growing up


----------



## HersheyTpoo (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes, that's hunter. Thank you.


----------



## HersheyTpoo (Sep 28, 2017)

Hershey new cut! ?


----------



## HersheyTpoo (Sep 28, 2017)

Hershey turns 1 ?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HERSHEY!!!


----------



## HersheyTpoo (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks Molly!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Toots adorbs Miss Hershey! Vita can relate to the extra dog in the sink lol.


Happy Birthday Hershey!


----------



## HersheyTpoo (Sep 28, 2017)

Rose n Poos said:


> Toots adorbs Miss Hershey! Vita can relate to the extra dog in the sink lol.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Hershey!


Thanks Rose


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Hershey! I loved the matching conehead pictures. Hershey's little tongue flick pretty much says what she thought of it.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Hershey and his little sidekick are just too cute. I hope you enter them in the upcoming June photo contest.


----------



## HersheyTpoo (Sep 28, 2017)

Charmed said:


> Happy Birthday, Hershey! I loved the matching conehead pictures. Hershey's little tongue flick pretty much says what she thought of it.



Thank you?


----------

